# Stump Table



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

I have been working on a few Juniper stump tables lately. This one is intended to have a piece of glass on top.

I included a closeup picture to show how slow this tree grew. I have never had the patience to count the growth rings all the way across, but this thing is really old.

26" tall and 14"x18" across the top at the widest points. (The knobs stick out further.)


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I could stare at that for hours, walk away and do it again.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Man that is nice looking. It amases me how some wood grows.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That has got to be one of the most beautiful pieces of art I have ever seen. I too could just sit and stare at it, go away, come back and stare some more also. Just awesome.


----------



## Shamus (Aug 22, 2008)

Mother Nature at her best.

That's gonna make a great table base.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't have any of this type of wood in the area that I live so when I see something like this, it just amazes me. I doesn't take much to make me happy. That looks incredible. Any shots with the glass on top of it?


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

Kenbo said:


> I don't have any of this type of wood in the area that I live so when I see something like this, it just amazes me. I doesn't take much to make me happy. That looks incredible. Any shots with the glass on top of it?


No, 
I don't have any pictures with the glass on it at this time. It needs a 24" round piece and I'm out right now.

Thanks ALL!


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

Heres the other one I made one cut above the first, from the same tree. The tree was short and stubby, (as most junipers are) and these two were all I could get out of it.


----------



## txgrizzly (Jul 19, 2007)

very nice as usual JG... may i suggest getting a new tape measure. i believe you have wore that one out ^_^


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

txgrizzly said:


> very nice as usual JG... may i suggest getting a new tape measure. i believe you have wore that one out ^_^


Thanks Bill,

Yeah my tape is a little worn, but It's only the first two feet.:blink:

Shame to throw it away when the other thirty three feet are like new.:laughing:


----------



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

That is really cool! I was just sitting here staring at it for long time too. I burnt my dinner staring at it. lol. What kind a of finish is that?


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Juniperlampguy said:


> ...I included a closeup picture to show how slow this tree grew. I have never had the patience to count the growth rings all the way across, but this thing is really old.



I would guess that the stump is between 150 and 180 years old. I am no logger, but I can read a tape.:yes:


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

btyirin said:


> That is really cool! I was just sitting here staring at it for long time too. I burnt my dinner staring at it. lol. What kind a of finish is that?


Sorry about your dinner.:huh:

I used minwax clear satin polyurethane. Used wipe on for first two coats, then three spray coats with rattle cans.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*They are magnificent*

How did you prep the stump?
Sand blast? soda blast? Surely you didn't do it all by hand sanding.

Tony B


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

Tony B said:


> How did you prep the stump?
> Sand blast? soda blast? Surely you didn't do it all by hand sanding.
> 
> Tony B


Tony,

I don't know anything about sand blasting.

I first removed the bark and debris with a 3500 psi pressure washer, then mainly alot of elbow grease.

I spent about two days picking the bark out of the deep bark pockets with a screwdriver and chisel, then sanding completely three times with an orbital sander.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Very cool. Red


----------



## J.Tizzle (Oct 6, 2008)

Beeeee-yoooooo-tiffle! Ossim! Luvvitt!


----------

